

Ask HN - Your favorite programming font? - factorialboy

I'm undecided between Deja Vu Sans, Ubuntu Mono and Consolas.<p>What do you use?
======
myvii
Ubuntu Mono for me.

I'm eagerly awaiting the release of Source Sans Pro Mono [1] though.

1: [http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/08/source-sans-
pro....](http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/08/source-sans-pro.html)

------
titraxx
Consolas is pretty good on Microsoft Windows. There is also Proggy font or
Profont.

------
lumberjack
Terminus 11pt

Note that fonts don't work well on every resolution and font size so you
should instead experiment a bit with font size too. A single unit of
difference can turn a ugly font into a pleasant one.

------
logn
My first job as a programmer, I took over some guy's workstation who was using
Comic Sans. I continued to use it for years. Quite an odd choice, but you grow
to like it.

~~~
pspeter3
I think there is an editor out there that actually is free to use but only
lets you use Comic Sans as punishment until you pay.

~~~
SirPalmerston
You're thinking about Chocolat. There's a free demo, after which the font
switches to Comic Sans until you buy a license.

I used Comic Sans with that app for a week before jumping to Sublime Text 2.
:)

------
anon3132
All opinions aside: it doesn't matter that much what font you use. Use
whatever you feel comfortable with. Switching fonts won't magically make you a
better programmer.

------
mphi
Anonymous Pro (<http://www.ms-studio.com/FontSales/anonymouspro.html>).

~~~
anon3132
Anonymous Pro is about 4th on my list of favorites, after Gohu, Dina, and
Proggy

------
pspeter3
I use Ubuntu Mono. Consolas is a little weird to me and Deja Vu Sans Mono just
lacks character. I like Droid Sans Mono a lot too.

~~~
cowsaysoink
Ubuntu Mono on Ubuntu and Consolas on Windows. Both of them look so much
better on their own platform.

~~~
pspeter3
I would agree with this a lot. Context matters. On the macbook air I have
work, I kept the default font.

------
dcoupl
I've been using Inconsolata for the past few months and really liking it.
RubyMine does not support it at the moment, but it works great in Terminal,
Sublime Text 2, Textmate, etc. Inconsolata is freely available here:
<http://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html>

------
anon3132
I use GohuFont (<http://font.gohu.org/>).

It is the best font I've used. I also like Dina
(<http://www.donationcoder.com/Software/Jibz/Dina/>).

Consolas isn't bad either.

------
nvmc
ProggyTinySZ or Profont.

Initially used them to maximize screen real estate many years ago. Still use
them for their superior readability (ProggyTinySZ being the one of the most
readable fonts I have ever used).

------
cryptos
Consolas (Windows) or BitStream Vera Sans Mono
([http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ttf-bitstream-
vera/1....](http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/ttf-bitstream-vera/1.10/))

------
saurabh
Terminus 10pt. I am done with fiddling around with fonts.

------
joshkaufman
Inconsolata-g. Download link: <http://leonardo-m.livejournal.com/77079.html>

------
kapilkaisare
Monaco on Windows, Linux and MacOS.

------
magicarp
Have always stuck with Monaco.

------
meej
Consolas and Monaco.

------
randallma
Droid Sans Mono.

------
rynes
courier

